# insulating crawl space



## rhader (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,

new to the forum - I have a couple of questions regarding insulating our century old church turned house. 

The main idea is to keep the crawl space Vented. The house is built on a large slab of rock and instead of insulating the walls to the outside - of course - I was planning on insulating the floor underneath the house in order to keep the heat in and allow the crawl space to vent to the outside.

I am currently adding some in floor tubing to the floor and was planning on creating a sort of 'heating cell' with a rigid thin foam of a corrugated type that woudl allow me to maintain some air space between the foam and the underneath of teh floor wood slabs. and I would then spray foam the underside of this now created 'heat cell'.... 

I was intending on using something like this:

http://www.eaglesealants.com/

http://vimeo.com/4851295

So - am I heading in the right direction??


----------



## rhader (Nov 6, 2012)

guys - sorry - I just noticed there is a separate 'Insulation' forum - I should have posted there... can a moderator ammend this?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Relax---I've moved it for you-----

Help will be along shortly---Mike----


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Relax---I've moved it for you-----


Wow, that was awful nice of you. LOL


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Spray foam the band joists (cc SPF is preferred) and cover the joist with rigid foam after you fill the cavity with insulation.


----------



## rhader (Nov 6, 2012)

Tony Scott said:


> Use spray foam insulation and install vapor barrier in your crawl space. Insulate pipes and ducts also.


so apply vapor barrier directly to the wood slats underneath the flooring?

It would have to be sone in sections between the large timbers as the house was built on large tree timbers. that are spaced across the length and width of house main flooring. 

There is no ducting that runs underneath in the crawl space only a few electrical wiring and of course the septic line.


----------

